
Helio Display: Open-air hologram - frisco
http://www.heliodisplay.eu/tech.htm
======
seiji
That site is a reseller for io2: <http://www.io2technology.com/>

~~~
frisco
nice, thanks for that, didn't realize.

------
endtime
>Heliodisplay images are not holographic

First five words. Accuracy in titles is a virtue.

~~~
frisco
Ok, there's a technical definition for "hologram" which the Heliodisplay
doesn't meet. But, it does achieve the star wars effect nonetheless, and
that's what's cool about it.

------
ggrot
OK, how does this work? What are the basic physics behind the technology? You
can't project on "air" as far as I know because it is transparent so the light
won't reflect. Anyone know how this sucker works?

~~~
ggrot
Nevermind. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heliodisplay> explains it. The
projection surface is actually a very fine ist being sprayed. That makes
perfect sense, the original website doesn't mention anything about water.

------
frisco
Also here's a pretty good video of it:
<http://in.youtube.com/watch?v=XOSx7v87JCA>

------
jpcx01
Not quite open-air. Goes through about 120ml of tap water an hour, which it
sprays onto the air, and uses a rear projector onto that.

The video doesn't look too impresive. It just shoots up water and projects a
2D image onto it.

Maybe has potential. But I'm not all that excited about spraying water into
the air.

------
quizbiz
about time

